# Umlaute in HTML



## Kosh (27. Mai 2003)

Im HTML Code schreibt man doch keine Umlaute wie ä,ü,ö,ß sondern &auml; &uuml; usw. Warum eigentlich? Ich kenne keine Browser der es falsch interpretiert wenn ich ä statt &auml; schreibe. Hat das vieleicht etwas mit der Darstellung in anderen Ländern, die einen anderen Zeichensatz haben, zu tun?


----------



## Andreas Dunstheimer (27. Mai 2003)

jo, das ist, damit Deine Seiten auch in Timbuktu, Peking und Katmandu so dargestellt werden können, wie Du willst, dass sie aussehen  


Dunsti


----------



## Kosh (27. Mai 2003)

Ja aber die laden sich doch dann den Zeichensatz runter damit das in unsere Schrift dargestellt wird, der Browser übersetzt das doch nicht in deren Sprache/Zeichen.


----------



## Krypthonas (27. Mai 2003)

Ladest du dir etwa den Taiwanischen Zeichensatz herunter?¿?


----------



## Kosh (27. Mai 2003)

nö, ich könnt ja e nix lesen davon


----------



## SonicBe@m (27. Mai 2003)

Das ist ganz gleich wie du das machst,
das wichtigste ist auf jedenfall das du das iso-format angibst somit weis der Browser dann auch welchen Zeichensatz er benutzen muss!
die Kürzel sind ganz einfach zu merken!
#ouml #auml #uuml
alles bleibt gleich nur das a o u (ä ö ü) wird geändert!
Ansonsten muste dir einfach nur im Header den Content angeben
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">

einige sagen allerdings das es nicht richtig Funktioniert weshalb du es, falls du mit Php arbeitest mit head(""); exportieren must,
erst dann ist der charset iso-8859-1 auch zu 100% exportiert.
iso-8859-1 ist der Deutsche iso-format Schriftsatz.


----------



## Kosh (27. Mai 2003)

OK, das wusst ich schon, ich wollt nur wissen warum man &uuml; statt ü schreiben muss. Jedenfalls überwinde ich in Zukunft auch weiterhin meine Faulheit und schreibe die Umlaute nach W3C Standard.


----------



## SonicBe@m (27. Mai 2003)

wenn es nach dem w3c gehen würde dann müsstest du das iso angeben


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (27. Mai 2003)

Hi Kosh,

SonicBeam hat recht - wenn du W3C konform gehen willst, musst du die ISO mitangeben. Warum die ä, ö , ü, ß usw maskiert werden, liegt io daran, dass es eigentlich Sonderzeichen sind - genauso wie &cent; , &micro; oder &plusmn;. Diese Zeichen sind nicht im ASCII Standard, und werden z.B. von US-Surfern nicht richtig interpretiert, solange sie nicht maskiert sind und die ISO Angabe fehlt.

Ciao


----------

